# Times are tough all over - Porn Industry undercut by freebies on the internet



## dapaterson (13 Aug 2009)

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-ct-porn10-2009aug10,0,4788614.story



> Less than two years ago, Stern earned close to $150,000 annually, sometimes turned down work and drove a Mercedes-Benz CLK 350. Now she's aggressively reaching out for jobs and making closer to $50,000 a year.


----------



## mariomike (13 Aug 2009)

I have heard it said that, "certain aspects of show business have been recession-proof since time immemorial."

Quote: "It never crossed our minds that we'd be competing with people who just give it away for free."


----------



## ruckmarch (13 Aug 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-ct-porn10-2009aug10,0,4788614.story



I knew it.....always thought he was a chick with all that long hair and provocative radio show he does.  ;D


----------



## GAP (13 Aug 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Quote: "It never crossed our minds that we'd be competing with people who just give it away for free."



They've been doing that since time immemorial.....


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2009)

[sarcasm]Awww, too bad......[/sarcasm]  :crybaby:

She works one day a week and makes $50,000 a year.  That's rough.  :


----------



## mariomike (14 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> [sarcasm]Awww, too bad......[/sarcasm]  :crybaby:
> 
> She works one day a week and makes $50,000 a year.  That's rough.  :



Those tapes will be around long after her fancy automobile is in the junkyard. It's not something like "Sound of Music" that you would be proud to show your grand children you were in.


----------



## blacktriangle (14 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> [sarcasm]Awww, too bad......[/sarcasm]  :crybaby:
> 
> She works one day a week and makes $50,000 a year.  That's rough.  :



Tell me about. If she worked the other 4 days a week at Hooters, she might even be able to keep her crappy benz.


----------



## Shec (14 Aug 2009)

Not another industry in decline?  - should make for an interesting "stimulus" package.


----------



## FDO (14 Aug 2009)

"It never crossed our minds that we'd be competing with people who just give it away for free." Shouldn't this line be on the Dumbest things heard Thread?


----------



## basrah (14 Aug 2009)

Im sure the fact that she isnt looking too good, and is showing her age after over 350 films had nothing to do with her being dropped.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Aug 2009)

basrah said:
			
		

> Im sure the fact that she isnt looking too good, and is *showing her age* after over 350 films had nothing to do with her being dropped.



Ummm, excuse me?  She's *twenty-three*!!  Just how young should one look for porn films?  Jail bait?   :


----------



## basrah (14 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Ummm, excuse me?  She's *twenty-three*!!  Just how young should one look for porn films?  Jail bait?   :



Look at the photo of her in the article. That does not look like a 23 year old to me.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Aug 2009)

basrah said:
			
		

> Look at the photo of her in the article. That does not look like a 23 year old to me.



Maybe you need glasses......

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_xz-evraNJYQ/SQYhAvWt2TI/AAAAAAAAAD8/-BqcYWGSIhQ/Savannah-Stern.jpg


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Aug 2009)

Great.  I just got out of my SCAN seminar.  I suppose now I'll have to find a DIFFERENT retirement job!   :crybaby:


----------



## eurowing (14 Aug 2009)

I think that the CF has to play a large part in the decline of the porn industry.   >
Back in the day when we had Rec Specs or PERI staff....  they used to set up porn on the projector in the canteen at the Gun Camps, certainly in Munster in the late 70s.  Then we would drink way more than 2 beer a night (or hard liquor) and smoke the cheap smokes!  In the mid 80s in Norway in the Air Force...  same thing.  Heck, the Navy had it 24/7 aboard....  Now....  nothing... (well, haven't been aboard for many a year so can't speak for the Navy)


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Aug 2009)

People pay for Porn?

Once you experienced the German version of porn, you know the rest of us our just amateurs. The French enjoy sex, the British don't get it, the US make it boring and the German just made it disgusting. the Italians are to busy enjoying it to comment.  :nod:


----------



## mariomike (14 Aug 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> "It never crossed our minds that we'd be competing with people who just give it away for free." Shouldn't this line be on the Dumbest things heard Thread?



There was a rather salty comment from a sailor in the movie "The Last Detail" on the subject of "free love" and the afterlife, but, I dare not repeat it in polite company. ;D
If I recall correctly, it was in the book too.


----------



## basrah (14 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Maybe you need glasses......
> 
> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_xz-evraNJYQ/SQYhAvWt2TI/AAAAAAAAAD8/-BqcYWGSIhQ/Savannah-Stern.jpg



Not Found
The requested URL /_xz-evraNJYQ/SQYhAvWt2TI/AAAAAAAAAD8/-BqcYWGSIhQ/Savannah-Stern.jpg was not found on this server. 
??????


----------



## dangerboy (14 Aug 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## mariomike (14 Aug 2009)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Here you go.



I can see why they nick named it the "Silicon(e) Valley".


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Aug 2009)

basrah said:
			
		

> Not Found
> The requested URL /_xz-evraNJYQ/SQYhAvWt2TI/AAAAAAAAAD8/-BqcYWGSIhQ/Savannah-Stern.jpg was not found on this server.
> ??????



You must be at work (and don't have iAccess).  Thanks, dangerboy.


----------

